
The Software Behind YC’s Investor Day - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-software/
======
mwseibel
Investor day was epic - tons of props to software and ops teams!

------
auston
I wrote my own version of this if anyone is interested in seeing how I
implemented this:
[https://github.com/allynalford/investor_day](https://github.com/allynalford/investor_day)

The relevant part is here:
[https://github.com/allynalford/investor_day/blob/master/app/...](https://github.com/allynalford/investor_day/blob/master/app/models/ranking.rb#L33)

------
bootload
_" We wanted to automatically generate the schedule based on mutual
interest."_

Dating application.

------
colinsidoti
"We trade an order of magnitude reduction in the number of gaps for a roughly
5% decrease in the average meeting score."

I wonder if the investors would make this tradeoff if given the choice. Was
this an instinctive call or is there data behind it?

~~~
Finbarr
It was instinctive. We figured that if investors had schedules that required
them to wait around half a day between meetings, they would be 1) irritated
and 2) less likely to show up. I think we made the right call.

------
0003
>S16 companies had an average of 13.88 meetings with a median of 15 meetings.
15 was the maximum[...]

How is that possible.

~~~
detaro
More than half the companies have 15 meetings, others have lower numbers?

E.g. if there are 100 companies, 75 having 15 meetings, 3 having 14 and 22
having 10 would give an average of 13.87 and a median of 15.

------
forthwall
FYI, I'm getting this issue on FireFox

Hyphenator.js says:

An Error occurred: The operation is insecure.

?

~~~
hoodoof
mee too

